# Another lesson...



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

In what not to do to your Honda 25....
;D ;D

A few months back I rebuilt a Honda25 four stroke for a friend. It's a '96 and after going the the fuel system and rebuilding the barnacle encrusted lower unit, had her purring like a zuki..err, kitten...

Well, this afternoon whilst going to collect a few things to tie up many West Bay Treats for our fly swap I got a voice-mail..

The boat was flipped over and the motor was in the mud for a few hours. Here's what it looked like when I pulled the cowl/cover...









[smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-mmm.gif] [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

OK, So apparently the boat was tied up behind his house and a corner of the stern became lodged under the seawall at low tide. Tide came in and flipped the boat in the middle of the night. Unreal.. But a heck of a lot easier to recover the motor see how it wasn't running when this happened.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Just tell your client that the motor will run quieter with the mud around the motor. 

Seriously what should the client have done to prevent this?


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Some(2-3) pressure treated 2" x 4" x 12' stuck into the mud at an angle away from the seawall would be the most simple solution. Part of the problem is that he does not have a floating dock so he ties off to the seawall. The "seawall" in the case is just a vertical wall made of pressure treated wood, the boat getting caught under the lower lip, too funny.. 

He could use a pair of mooring whips... But lets face facts, it's a CS16, and he has a trailer and a truck with the towing capacity, pull it and wash it after every use. Plus that way he won't have to wait for a high tide to get out of the canal, he can just go where the fish are! :


----------

